# Lodging Needed anywhere around the Kulm area.



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

If anyone has any info on a good place to rent during 20-23 October please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Most of those spots are spoken for at least a year in advance. But you could put your name in for a cancelation spot. Check out local B&Bs as some of them take hunters with dogs or have a seperate building for the same. I've stayed at some really nice places that way. Or you may need to consider camping.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Theres motels in Edgley, Ellendale and Ashley to check with, only a short drive to Kulm


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is also the hotel in Lamoure or you could check and see if Hay's lodge has any rooms available. Not to mention jamestown is not much of a journey either away either.


----------



## SCpheasanthntr (Jan 23, 2004)

Try Peoples Meat Market in Kulm. I think the lady's name is Barbara...She rents houses out for hunters. 701-647-2252


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

> Re: Lodging Needed anywhere around the Kulm area.
> 
> by SCpheasanthntr » Tue Aug 16, 2011 5:23 am
> 
> Try Peoples Meat Market in Kulm. I think the lady's name is Barbara...She rents houses out for hunters. 701-647-2252


her name is linda and she manages my house in kulm. those dates are filled in my house but she might be able to help. i answered this guy in the duck hunting forum but he never replied, starting to wonder if he's really serious?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## johnremington (Mar 10, 2011)

sending you an email


----------

